# clean reinstall of ssmtp port



## molofishy (Feb 22, 2017)

Yesterday I ran the following:
`cd /usr/ports/mail/ssmtp; make install replace clean`

After about a minute it looked like ssmtp was successfully installed. Since then I've been struggling to get ssmtp working, so would like to start again from scratch. I removed it with:

```
cd /usr/ports/mail/ssmtp
make deinstall
make clean
```

Now when running the following again:
`cd /usr/ports/mail/ssmtp; make install replace clean`

It stops installing after a few seconds with the following:

```
===>  Found saved configuration for ssmtp-2.64_1
===>   ssmtp-2.64_1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by ssmtp-2.64_1 for building
===>  Extracting for ssmtp-2.64_1
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for ssmtp_2.64.orig.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for ssmtp-2.64_1
===>  Applying extra patch /usr/ports/mail/ssmtp/files/remote-addr.patch
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for ssmtp-2.64_1
===>   ssmtp-2.64_1 depends on executable: gmake - not found
===>  License GPLv3 accepted by the user
===>  Found saved configuration for gmake-4.2.1
===>   gmake-4.2.1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by gmake-4.2.1 for building
===>  Extracting for gmake-4.2.1
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for make-4.2.1.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for gmake-4.2.1
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for gmake-4.2.1
===>   gmake-4.2.1 depends on executable: makeinfo - not found
===>   gmake-4.2.1 depends on executable: makeinfo - not found
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/gmake
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/gmake
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/mail/ssmtp
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/mail/ssmtp
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2017)

The issue is not with ssmtp but one of its dependencies, it fails to build gmake. Judging by the error it seems your print/texinfo is broken or missing.


----------

